# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  02 Jan 2012 MTK Chinese Miracle Firmware Editor for Infinity Box and LPE dongle v2.08

## mohamed73

- Now LPE tested with firmwares from MT6236 CPU - all tested LPE functions work good! 
- Small changes in check updates via Internet
- Improved NOR USB bootloader detecting
- Added saving backup of security zone in NOR binary flash files if  security zone in file have damaged security crc - upload this security  backup into Phone with Flash Tool after writing edited firmware file and  Phone now work good without any recalculation
- Fixed bug with crach software after delete language in some non-standart firmwares
- Fixed bug with crach software under Windows 7 without connected security dongle
- Some minor changes in GUI
- Minor bug's fixed 
You can download new version of LPE from official support site: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

